# field and stream verado 601



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

saw a F&S Verado baitcasting combo at dicks today on sale for $59.99 (I need a lefty and it was the only combo there)and was curious if anyone has ever used one or even heard of it? i could not find any info on this reel online. does field and stream usually make dependable reels?


----------

